# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  djed mraz

## tridesetri

evo dobar tekst o tome kako na dobar nacin predstaviti djetetu mit o djedu mrazu i ostale nedoumice oko toga...

http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt/santa.html

----------


## sorciere

nama bi život bio puno "siromašniji" da nismo imali djeda mraza (božićnjaka) i svetog nikolu.   u tu kategoriju možemo staviti i usksnog zeku...  :Wink:  

kikica je negdje u prvom (ili drugom) razredu "otkrila" da oni ne postoje. natjerala me da joj "priznam", a onda su se u njenim okicama pojavile suze. ne zato što oni ne postoje - nego iz drugog razloga. 

znala je da nemamo novaca, a da su njeni darovi bili skupi... i pitala me: mama, KAKO SI USPJELA??????????? da sam znala da ti to kupuješ - moje želje bi bile manje. 

ja sam joj rekla da se mame UVIJEK nekako snađu   :Grin:  , i da nema tih novaca kojima bih mogla kupiti sreću koju sam osjećala kad je ona bila sretna. 

i onda smo se dogovorile da NIJEDNOM djetetu koje vjeruje u djedicu, nikolu ili zeca - nećemo otkriti tajnu. jer svi mi ponekad želimo živjeti u bajkama... 

i na njenom licu je zasjao veeeeeliki osmijeh.  :D

----------


## Lu

> nama bi život bio puno "siromašniji" da nismo imali djeda mraza (božićnjaka) i svetog nikolu.   u tu kategoriju možemo staviti i usksnog zeku...  
> 
> kikica je negdje u prvom (ili drugom) razredu "otkrila" da oni ne postoje. natjerala me da joj "priznam", a onda su se u njenim okicama pojavile suze. ne zato što oni ne postoje - nego iz drugog razloga. 
> 
> znala je da nemamo novaca, a da su njeni darovi bili skupi... i pitala me: mama, KAKO SI USPJELA??????????? da sam znala da ti to kupuješ - moje želje bi bile manje. 
> 
> ja sam joj rekla da se mame UVIJEK nekako snađu   , i da nema tih novaca kojima bih mogla kupiti sreću koju sam osjećala kad je ona bila sretna. 
> 
> i onda smo se dogovorile da NIJEDNOM djetetu koje vjeruje u djedicu, nikolu ili zeca - nećemo otkriti tajnu. jer svi mi ponekad želimo živjeti u bajkama... 
> ...


ovo je tako predivno. bas mi je izmamilo suze

----------


## Lindsay

I meni!   :Saint:  mali

----------


## kasiopeja

i ja sam se rascmolj..

----------


## MalaSirena

Sorci   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Sorci i od mene   :Heart:  . Ovo je stvarno predivno. Zaista možeš biti ponosna na svoju kćer.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Imaju dvije divne teme o djedu mrazu, a dižem ovu jer djelomično spominje ono sto me zanima - skupi pokloni.

Ima punih 9 godina, 3. razred i još uvijek jako, jako vjeruje. Plus sestra od 6 g. A lista im svake godine sve skuplja. Prošle godine su naručili igračaka za skoro 1000 kn i nekako sam uspjela prepoloviti do 500, i prošlo je. Mislim, i 500 mi je puno za gomilu plastike, ali ajde. Ne kupujem sebi odjeću, torbe i cipele, pa može njima  :Wink: .

Ali ove godine su pretjerali malo. On hoće novi novcati mobitel i zna koji, i samo je 1000 kn. Plus neke igre/igračke cca 500 kn. A ona ni vise ni manje nego Lego frozen dvorac. 

I pričam ja njima stalno da je djedica skroman i da mora imati za svu djecu, ali ništa.. kako je Peri i Marici prošle godine donio playstation i tablet? Zbilja, kako? Možda bi trebao postojati neki univerzalni roditeljski konsenzus oko toga? Npr. neki dan sam isto ostala u šoku da nekima zubić vila ostavlja 200 kn. Kod nas je to uvijek i zauvijek ostalo na 5 kn. Kako bi zubić vila uopce nosila novčanicu od 200 kn  :Laughing: ? Ali netko drugi je dobio 200 kn, pa ja izmišljam, uglavnom nešto kao, ma krivo si shvatio, to nije moguće  :Laughing: .

Nego taj mobitel... pričam ja njemu, u običnom kontekstu, bez djeda mraz konteksta, da sto će mu novi mobitel, bla, bla, bla... a njegov odgovor stalno završava “Ajde vidjet ćemo hoće li mi ga djed mraz donijeti, pa ako ne, onda ćemo razgovarati o tome”. Sigurno ti ga neće donijeti, ne nosi on skupe poklone. Ali kako znaš, Pero i Marica su dobili plejku i tablet  :facepalm:  :drama: .

Mislim, mogu ja njega i pustiti da se samo razočara, ali, ne znam... Lastane, any ideas?

----------


## sillyme

Onak iskreno... 9 godina, 3. razred, i da vjeruje u DM? Jesi ti 100% sigurna da vjeruje? Ja ne znam nikog tko vjeruje, a sin (8g) je vec prosle godine se znakovito smješkao kad je pričao o poklonima koje nosi DM i neki dan je priznao da zna da mi ZV mi tako da sam uvjerena da se i prošle godine pravio da vjeruje da dobije poklone i jer mu je to bila fora zezancija, kako on nas uvjerava da vjeruje a mi smo se isto pravili da vjerujemo da on vjeruje da je njegova sala uspješna. 

A i da stvarno vjeruje - 1500kn za jedan jedincati poklon? Kod nas je DM donosio koliko može i gotovo. Pogotovo nakon želja tipa “pravi živi zmaj” ili “jednu vožnju u njegovim letećim saonicama” i sl  :Grin:  Možda je pravi tren da ubaciš ideju da je Peri i Marici DM donio neki skromniji poklon a da su mama i tata dali tablet ali da su se pravili da nisu oni? Pa da mu do iduće godine sine kako stvari stoje. Tak bi ja da mi dođu s takvim željama.

----------


## Cubana

Ni kad su najjace vjerovali nisu dobili sto dm nije mislio da si moze/zeli priustiti. 
Mislim, ne razumijem uopce sto pitas. Kupi ako mozes i zelis. Ako ne, nemoj. 
Da planiram kupiti npr plejku, bozic bi mi bio super dan za to.

----------


## chris blue

Ja bih kupila mob samo ako smatram da ga stvarno treba - to nije igracka.

----------


## spajalica

moji vec dugo znaju da smo mi DM, a bome dobiju poklone koji im mozemo/zelimo kupiti.
ponekad im mozemo i kupiti njihovu zelju ali je ne kupimo jer ne smatram da im treba tako nesto pokloniti.
zbilja BB ne kuzim tvoje dvojbe. 
ako su vec dovoljno veliki da spoznaju kako raspravljati i izvlaciti veci poklon za bozic dovoljno su veliki i za razbijanje mita.

----------


## Cubana

Ja bih cak rekla, uz ogradu da ne poznajem dijete, da je skuzio kako dobiti sto zeli, jer roditelji ne zele razbiti iluziju.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Hm... iznenadile ste me. Nisam ni bila svjesna koliko glupo razmišljam.  :Laughing: 
Ali morate ga vidjeti i čuti. Toliki vjeruje u to da sam se zabrinula  :Smile: . Između ostalog i zbog toga da mu se netko u razredu opako ne naruga oko toga.
Pa sam pitala i u razrednoj grupi vjeruju li i njihova djeca i nekoliko ih se javilo sa sličnom pričom da su njihovi trećaši duboko uvjereni u to.
Što se tiče Pere i Marice, to sam već bila rekla, da su im to sigurno starci kupili i lagali da je djed, ali i dalje mi ne vjeruje.

Ok, u redu, hvala, shvatila sam.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Da planiram kupiti npr plejku, bozic bi mi bio super dan za to.


Evo ovo npr., ja to ne bih nikad. Jasno bi im dala znala do znanja da ako dobiju plejku, da smo ju mi kupili. Inače će si zamisliti da djed mraz može donijeti i jahtu  :Grin: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Imaju dvije divne teme o djedu mrazu, a dižem ovu jer djelomično spominje ono sto me zanima - skupi pokloni.
> 
> Ima punih 9 godina, 3. razred i još uvijek jako, jako vjeruje. Plus sestra od 6 g. A lista im svake godine sve skuplja. Prošle godine su naručili igračaka za skoro 1000 kn i nekako sam uspjela prepoloviti do 500, i prošlo je. Mislim, i 500 mi je puno za gomilu plastike, ali ajde. Ne kupujem sebi odjeću, torbe i cipele, pa može njima .
> 
> Ali ove godine su pretjerali malo. On hoće novi novcati mobitel i zna koji, i samo je 1000 kn. Plus neke igre/igračke cca 500 kn. A ona ni vise ni manje nego Lego frozen dvorac. 
> 
> I pričam ja njima stalno da je djedica skroman i da mora imati za svu djecu, ali ništa.. kako je Peri i Marici prošle godine donio playstation i tablet? Zbilja, kako? Možda bi trebao postojati neki univerzalni roditeljski konsenzus oko toga? Npr. neki dan sam isto ostala u šoku da nekima zubić vila ostavlja 200 kn. Kod nas je to uvijek i zauvijek ostalo na 5 kn. Kako bi zubić vila uopce nosila novčanicu od 200 kn ? Ali netko drugi je dobio 200 kn, pa ja izmišljam, uglavnom nešto kao, ma krivo si shvatio, to nije moguće .
> 
> Nego taj mobitel... pričam ja njemu, u običnom kontekstu, bez djeda mraz konteksta, da sto će mu novi mobitel, bla, bla, bla... a njegov odgovor stalno završava “Ajde vidjet ćemo hoće li mi ga djed mraz donijeti, pa ako ne, onda ćemo razgovarati o tome”. Sigurno ti ga neće donijeti, ne nosi on skupe poklone. Ali kako znaš, Pero i Marica su dobili plejku i tablet .
> ...


Nismo rušili mit o Djedu Mrazu, sami su otkrili kako to ide. Dok su moji bili još u predškolskoj dobi, osmislili smo model štednje iz kojega su se nabavljali skupi božićni darovi: "koliko kuna svatko od vas dvojice uštedi od ljeta do Božića, još toliko tata i mama daju". Htjeli smo na neki način djeci osvijestiti da novac ne raste na drveću i da ako žele kupiti nešto veće, za to treba štedjeti. 

Prva stvar koju su tako kupili bio je Casio sintić. Oni su skupili svaki po štajaznam  200 kn, a mi smo dali još 400. Uspjeh je bio što su se tada prvi put dogovorili da će zajednički nešto nabaviti i koristiti.
Kasnije su si tako nabavljali mobitele i laptope, uglavnom svatko sebi, a ponekad neke stvari i zajedničkim snagama. Do danas funkcionira isti model, ne nužno za božićno darivanje, ali sudjeluju u nabavljanju tehnike koja traži malo žešća financijska angažiranja.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo je onako kako bih ja.
Mlađem djetetu bih uzela Lego jer ga smatram korisnim. Lego kocke razvijaju kreativno razmišljanje, pažnju i još nešto. Navodno su jako dobar početni korak za stem. Kasnije kad preraste date drugom djetetu. Ne završi u smeću. Dobitak za sve.
Klincu bih uzela taj model koji traži, ali ne iz trgovine već s oglasnika. Malo skromnosti i odgovornosti prema okolišu ruku uz ruku s onim što je želio.
Ne bih im to dala na Božić ili Nikolu već ovako, a na Nikolu bi dobili tek šibu, čokoladu i voće, da izbiju iz glave asocijaciju blagdan = pokloni pa tako i buduće pokušaje manipulacije. Neka ima iluziju da DM postoji, ako ima, ali i neka veže to sa skromnošću jer je to uostalom poanta tih blagdana. Zaboga.
Naravno, sve ovo pod uvjetom da si možete priuštit. Ako ne dijete uredno otkantaš sa _"Gle, nismo rokefeleri. Žali se vodovodnoj upravi."_  :Coffee:

----------


## Cubana

> Evo ovo npr., ja to ne bih nikad. Jasno bi im dala znala do znanja da ako dobiju plejku, da smo ju mi kupili. Inače će si zamisliti da djed mraz može donijeti i jahtu .


Može i jahtu ako je te godine tako rasporedio prihode i rashode. Ali ne mora. 
Nemam problem s time. Kad shvati da ga nema, a shvatit će.. saznat će tko to financira. 
btw... dm ispunjava želje, ali i zna što ti treba, a što ne. Ako već imaš mob, a iz obijesti želiš novi, vjv ga nećeš dobiti.
Ako nemaš plejku, a želiš je... možda je ove godine veće podijelio sve plejke, ali ako se potrudimo i malo prištedimo, možda je mi kupimo za par mjeseci.
Ili piši i slijedeće godine. Pa možda opet ne dobiješ  :Grin: 
Razočaranje je sastavni dio života, pa i božićnih poklona :šifra_vesta:

Edit: A nikola ionako nema buđet ni približan dm-u. Ako dobiješ nešto više od čokse, puno si dobio.

----------


## marta

BB, posjedni malog i objasni mu kako stvari stoje.

----------


## marta

Evo sad sam pitala Sofiju, kaze da se uopce ne sjeca kad je skuzila da Zubic Vila ne postoji, ali da je to bilo davno i da je bila jako mala. Za DMa je duze vjerovala da postoji negdje do pete ili seste godine. S ima 8 godina. Na temelju mog uzorka od njih 4, rekla bih ti da te mali zahebava.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Možda me zahebava, a možda će samo jadan imat gadnih problema s naivnošću u životu. Nije da nema od koga to naslijediti/naučiti  :Grin: .

Žuta, ovi legići koje si je ova zapikirala su nekih 600-700-800 kn.
 :kokice:

----------


## Jadranka

Bubilo, i moj drugas je uvjeren da djed Mraz postoji i da ce mu donijeti bas sve sto pozeli  :lool:

----------


## Evelina

Možda ovo razmišljanje koje gajim nije lako probavljivo, ali bilo kakvo vjerovanje u izmišljotine vodi u vjerovanje u još veće izmišljotine i, posljedično, jednog dana, vrlo veliku podložnost lažnim autoritetima.
Ubij to, it's long overdue.

----------


## nevena

Ja ne mislim da te za...ebava... i moj drugaš je uvjeren da postoji i poželio je neka ga DM iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Ljudi (dakle i djeca) se razlikuju. A djetinjstvo je doba maštanja. Može biti da te zafrkava, ali uopće i ne mora. Ne ubijaj ništa, pusti ga da uživa u svom djetinjstvu na svoj način. 
S druge strane, ne opterećuj se slaganjem uvjerljive priče. Trudi se naći poklone koji će ih vesliti, reci da znaš da Djed Mraz ne poklanja preskupe stvari (nemaš pojma zašto) i općenito poriči i ne raspravljaj  :lool:  Dakle, kažu ti: Taj i taj je dobio to i to! Ti odvratiš: Nemam pojma, koliko ja znam, Djed Mraz ne poklanja toliko luksuzne stvari...Blage veze nemam kako se to dogodilo, tu mi je nešto sumnjivo...I sve tako nedorečeno i neodređeno.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Razmišljam o ovoj teoriji da me zafrkava, pa nisam sigurna možeš li s 9 godina biti takav perfidan manipulator  :Laughing: , ono ja ću sad glumiti da i dalje vjerujem i stvarat ću pritisak na taj mobitel, a ona me neće htjeti razočarati pa će mi ga kupiti. Malo mi je to ipak too much da bi mogao iskonstruirati.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

A znamo zašto djed ne poklanja skupe stvari, pa mora imati za svu djecu na svijetu  :Smile: .

----------


## jelena.O

Kod nas nema zubic vola ni djeda mraza
Dobe sitnicu za nikolu i od isuseka nesto

----------


## jelena.O

Mali uredno napise pismo sv nikoli

Znam da je

----------


## Jurana

Jadan Isusek kad on mora na svoj rođendan svima darove kupovati,  a njemu nitko ništa.

----------


## spajalica

> Kod nas nema zubic *vola*


Vidis BB mozda oni tvoji od 200 kn imaju vola  :lool:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

:Laughing:

----------


## marta

BB ne mislim da on tobom pokusava perfidno manipulirati nego da se drzi neke price koja mu odgovara.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

A vjeruje li u toj priči u DM ili ne?

----------


## Jadranka

> Možda ovo razmišljanje koje gajim nije lako probavljivo, ali bilo kakvo vjerovanje u izmišljotine vodi u vjerovanje u još veće izmišljotine i, posljedično, jednog dana, vrlo veliku podložnost lažnim autoritetima.
> Ubij to, it's long overdue.


Naprotiv, kad utvrdi napokon da djed mraz ne postoji i da su ga devet, deset godina lagali, i to vlastiti roditelji, sve ce uzimat sa skepsom  :Wink:

----------


## Evelina

> Naprotiv, kad utvrdi napokon da djed mraz ne postoji i da su ga devet, deset godina lagali, i to vlastiti roditelji, sve ce uzimat sa skepsom



Neće.
Samo će tražiti druge autoritete.

----------


## Argente

> A vjeruje li u toj priči u DM ili ne?


Ja mislim da vjeruje.

Kad moj zaželi nešto tog tipa, ja mu kažem da Djed Mraz nema toliko para i bok. A Pero i Marica? - Ne znam za njih, naš DM nema. Dosad je to bilo dovoljno.

Sad ste me zabrinule...moj mali ima 6 i lani je već od nekih čuo da DM ne postoji i to tužno i ljuto odbio...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pa zašto si zabrinuta? Meni je zapravo baš slatko da vjeruje. Jedino što više ne želi Yu-gi-oh/Nado/Zak Storm/i sl. nego mu eto ništa od toga više ne treba, nego baš novi mob za bolje i brže igrice  :Smile: .

----------


## zutaminuta

> Žuta, ovi legići koje si je ova zapikirala su nekih 600-700-800 kn.


Ima na njuškalu garant.




> Možda ovo razmišljanje koje gajim nije lako probavljivo, ali bilo kakvo vjerovanje u izmišljotine vodi u vjerovanje u još veće izmišljotine i, posljedično, jednog dana, vrlo veliku podložnost lažnim autoritetima.
> Ubij to, it's long overdue.


Word



> Jadan Isusek kad on mora na svoj rođendan svima darove kupovati,  a njemu nitko ništa.


Hahahah

----------


## tangerina

ma ne virujem da frozen dvorac ima na njuškalu, to je sad izašlo novo vezano za ovaj film
i vjerujem da većini djevojčica izlaze srca iz očiju kad ga vide, ali nema tu e od edukativnog, takvi setovi obično imaju mal broj komada, spojiš i to je to
a skup je jer je frozen

----------


## zutaminuta

Nema nanoviji, ali ima neki, a dijete od 5g bi moglo prihvatiti i ovaj nenajnoviji. Baš mi je zanimljivo ovo kako se zeznu s kupovinom pa isti lego set prodaju za 20 kn jeftinije nego u trgovini. Kao da pravila vrijede drugačije ako je riječ o legu.
https://www.njuskalo.hr/?ctl=search_...ds=frozen+lego

----------


## Konfuzija

Ja sam uvijek bila protiv laganja djeci.. A na kraju ne samo da sam pristala na mit o DM, nego sam ga jos i nakitila. Djedica ne voli kad djeca kasno idu spavati, onda im da minus, a xy minusa znaci da si na onoj drugoj listi i neces dobiti poklon.. Pa koje to veze ima, rece ona meni, kupit ces mi ti.

----------


## Riri92

Mi imamo malu manipulatoricu od 4 godine, što ne bi moglo i dijete od 9 godina onda?  :lool:  
Nedavno je rekla da je ove godine shvatila da može pisati Djedu Mrazu na dva mjesta, kod tate i kod mene, i kod mame. Jer ipak su to dva različita stana, jel.  :lool:  

U Zubić Vilu ne vjeruje jer ne prihvaća da postoji netko tko uzima tuđe zube, to joj je fuj i ne može biti istina. Ali je zato kad joj je ispao zub sve uredno obavijestila pa je skupila pare sama.

----------


## Cathy

> Možda me zahebava, a možda će samo jadan imat gadnih problema s naivnošću u životu. Nije da nema od koga to naslijediti/naučiti .
> 
> Žuta, ovi legići koje si je ova zapikirala su nekih 600-700-800 kn.


Meni za legiće nikada nije žao dati, ali onda jako pazim na akcije i popuste i uspoređujem cijene.
Zadnju šaržu sam kupila na popustu u Metrou na -50% i sada čekaju... :Grin: 
Taj dvorac se isplatilo kupiti kada su Konzum i Muller imali popust na igračke.

----------


## marta

Ne znam, ja sam dosla do zakljucka da se to nista ne isplati kupiti. Sve je to na kraju krama, ukljucujici i legice.

----------


## jelena.O

moji imaju na tone legića ali se jako vole igrati
jučer dan štrajka klinka i klinac cijeli dan bili na legićima

ok većinu su dobili veliki kad je imao 2 godine pošiljku iz Rima, posle i od mojeg kumćeta, pa od moje kume, nešto sitno smo kupili, nešto i iz druge ruke

----------


## jelena.O

> Vidis BB mozda oni tvoji od 200 kn imaju vola


da se i ja nasmijem


ok za vilu nisu dobili nikad ništ

----------


## sasa

Mene je moja od 7 mrtva ozbiljna molila da joj stvarno iskreno najiskrenije kazem jel njena Zubic vila, koja kod nas ostavlja par kuna i pismo i zove se Bozena, stvarna. Toliko je naglasila da zeli istinu da sam joj priznala da ne postoji i da sam zapravo ja Bozena. Nakon 3 dana me ponovo pitala isto pitanje, i onda sam zakljucila da ona zapravo ne zeli znati da je izmisljena. Inace odvratno pretjerujem kad dodje do Bozic Bate, lijecim rane iz djetinjstva kad sam dobivala narance i gace i carape, no bez obzira na to ne dobivaju SVE sa svojih lista. Da dobivaju imali bi vec nekoliko zivih haskija i pomeranaca  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

https://www.index.hr/magazin/clanak/...r/2132459.aspx

Dobro sam i prošla!  :Laughing:

----------


## sara38

Ha, ha... Djed Mraz je umro.

----------


## sillyme

> Ha, ha... Djed Mraz je umro.


Prije bankrotirao  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Bb iskreno ne bi mi nikad palo na pamet kupit djetetu poklon u vrijednosti 1.500kn za Bozic. Vjerovalo u DM ili ne.
No way...

Moji odavno znaju da im mi kupujemo poklone kao sto znaju da ne postoji Zubic vila nego mi.stavimo.koju kunu...nisam nikad posebno potpirivala njihovu mastu na taj nacin nego na druge nacine.

Ne mogu vjerovat da dijete od 9 god vjeruje da postoji DM i Zubic vila. Mislim da se djeca vole pretvarat al da itekako znaju istinu.

----------


## betty blue

Moj 10godisnjak i dalje bira vjerovati da postoji DM. Mislim da zna istinu, odnosno da ju naslucuje, ali jos nije potencirao temu, a bome ne mislim ni ja. 
Vec neko vrijeme se hrvem s konceptom smrti i cinjenicom da cemo svi umrijeti, ne zelim im jos na tu strasnu istinu natovariti i istinu o nepostojanju DM.
Uostalom, ja se sijecam vlastitih vjerovanja u DM i meni je ti sve bilo tako carobno i zelim da taj osjecaj i mojoj djeci potraje sve dulje, tj. barem do prirodnog raspleta

----------


## Ginger

> Moj 10godisnjak i dalje bira vjerovati da postoji DM. Mislim da zna istinu, odnosno da ju naslucuje, ali jos nije potencirao temu, a bome ne mislim ni ja.


ovako i kod nas, moja ima 9  :Smile: 
najstarija zna, ali nista ne govori
njoj je super sto mladje seke jos vjeruju u DM i ne zeli im to unistiti
a ni ja  :Smile: 
i da, moje ne traze preskupe stvari

----------


## Lili75

Ja nisam nikad ni vjerovala u DM, ni Isuseka whatever ni kao dijete, ne sjećam se toga uopće, kao  što se ne sjećam da su djeca oko mene vjerovala :/ a moguće da ih nisam ni pitala. :mrgreeen:

Meni se u slučaju da dijete traži poklon preko 1.000 kn čini puno prihvatljivijim razbit iluziju o DM nego da se to iskorištava do 14-te  :Grin:  jer eto to nije trošak roditelja nego DM a ha ..kako da ne ...

----------

